# 11 Year Old takes a nice Greene Co. 8 pt



## bukhuntr (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's the story:
I had began getting pictures of this deer in July.  We nicknamed him Curley because his main beams curl up on the end.  Just a beautiful young buck.  My father in law and I put him on the pass list with one exception, my son Mason.  My father in law passed him in late October and I passed him with my bow in early November. We hunted hard from the beginning of the season until the weekend after thanksgiving.  Curley continued to show up on trailcameras but never for Mason.  This year has been tough on Mason from a killing standpoint.  Putting antler restrictions on an 11 year old is a hard thing to do, and honestly, I'm not sure if it helps keep them interested.  It became harder for me to convince him to hit the woods.   We took a long break due to a death in the family, we lost my mother and Mason's Grammy on the 10th.  We were able to squeeze in an afternoon at the club.  We got to the property around noon and made a quick dash through to pull cards and check out pictures.   Mason's excitement began to grow when we started seeing Curley in one of our foodplots in the daytime for about the past two weeks.  We had a picture of Curley in one of our plots 30 minutes before we pulled the card.  Not good I thought, if he was on his feet at noon, it was doubtful he would show... I thought.We decided to go in early and got in the elevated box around 1:45.  We did not see a deer, until about 5pm, I looked out the left window and saw a deer coming up out of the creekbottom.  I put the glass on him and told Mason to get ready.  He lowered the the camo from the front window and waited on Curley to make his way to the plot.  Curley stepped into the plot and stopped broadside at 60 yards.  Mason made a good shot and we found his buck after about 50 yards.  I'm proud of my little man for not giving up.  Next year he will be hunting on his own a good bit I would suppose, so this is a little bittersweet for me.  Way to go Mason!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice buck. Looks like Curly was getting around. Congrats on getting him!


----------



## Bama B (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome. That is one happy young man. And Thank you sir for sharing this.


----------



## seeker (Dec 22, 2014)

Great looking deer and happy hunter.  Congratulations.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 22, 2014)

That awesome!  Congrats to Mason.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 22, 2014)

Congrats to you both! Good job making hunting fun for him!


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 28, 2014)

Fine buck.  Congratulations to you Mason!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome right there!!!


----------



## MCBIG (Dec 29, 2014)

Way To Go Mason !!!! Nice Deer !!!!


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like you took him to Steve Bishop! The best in my opinion


----------



## mcagle (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to the you both!


----------



## wdobson (Jan 8, 2015)

Thats awesome man. Congratulations! Dedication and hard work pay off.


----------



## mattech (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats


----------

